# Local gun show finds



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Here are a few of the items I picked up at the local show last weekend
If anyone can correctly idenify all of these weapons I will give you a BNIP Wilderness CWW Belt!! I will give you until Noon on 22nd. GOOD LUCK!!! **Hope this is ok with the mods, just having a little fun**


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

would'nt know where to begin...I have seen the revolver on the left before,my grandfather had something simular to it...right down to the finish


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

top s&w 1911 clone
glock 19
kimber ultra carry towards the bottom


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

littleking said:


> top s&w 1911 clone
> glock 19
> kimber ultra carry towards the bottom


 
Sorry Bossman, wrong so your out


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Does the black pistol that extends back over your wrist have a twist action in the back? My grandfather had 2 of them, i wanted them when he passed on, but my uncle swipped them up and sold them before i could request them. he did the same with alot of others that were awesome and i wanted... is it chambered for 22hornet?? thats what his were. I can not remember the name of them and i should. i wanna say they are made by S&W but i don't think thats right if you could send me a pm and let me know what it is i would appreciate it i am lookin for one again. or we could do a possible trade maybe?? thanks ahead of time BIGCHESSIE


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

ok the black one is a glock, all have about the same frame so a pic from the front or the top would be needed to tell the caliber. The one on the bottom is a GSG-5, its an MP5 clone in .22. I know that one cuz ive looked at buying one. The kimber is either an pro carry, or ultra. Not sure need better pic.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

1. Smith and wesson 4506
2. Glock, cant tell model from the pic
3. Harrington and Richardson
4. Kimber Ultra Carry II/Stainless
5. Remington 700 SPS
6. GSG-5 22 caliber, sweet little gun that i should have bought
7. I will get back to you on the black pistol.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

TomC said:


> ok the black one is a glock, all have about the same frame so a pic from the front or the top would be needed to tell the caliber. The one on the bottom is a GSG-5, its an MP5 clone in .22. I know that one cuz ive looked at buying one. The kimber is either an pro carry, or ultra. Not sure need better pic.


 

You are the right track and correct so far


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

ODNR3723 said:


> 1. Smith and wesson 4506
> 2. Glock, cant tell model from the pic
> 3. Harrington and Richardson
> 4. Kimber Ultra Carry II/Stainless
> ...


You have 4 1/2 correct


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Well you can remove number 2, I just sold it. It was a ......................................Glock 17 

So just a little FYI, These and some other items will all be on my table at the Westland Mall Show next weekend Hope it does not break any rules and upset you Mr.Misfit by passing this on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glock 22 with and extended mag well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> Well you can remove number 2, I just sold it. It was a ......................................Glock 17
> 
> So just a little FYI, These and some other items will all be on my table at the Westland Mall Show next weekend Hope it does not break any rules and upset you Mr.Misfit by passing this on.


Big Chessies Gun Shop...kinda has a ring to it


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks like I am skipping the Westland show so I can build up some more inventory. Hope to post up a few items on here but some are not allowed. If you are in the market, shoot me a email to [email protected] I may be able to scrape up a few items. lol Thanks! BC


----------



## bluegill314 (Nov 21, 2006)

Magnum Research Lone Eagle


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Hope it does not break any rules and upset you Mr.Misfit


..............................................



the fact that i can't afford that sweet little kimber


as long as you keep your "business" private,no problem


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

chess,you should open a gun shop here in town.hardly any competition!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

bluegill314 said:


> Magnum Research Lone Eagle


 
YOU ARE CORRECT SIR!! It is a .44 Mag


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

misfit said:


> ..............................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Sir, I appreciate it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

jeffmo said:


> chess,you should open a gun shop here in town.hardly any competition!


It would be nice to have a gun shop/In-door range that's for sure!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If anyone has any questions or is "looking" for anything specific. Could we please respect OGF by only using [email protected] and not PM. Thanks! BC


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

When i first saw that gun i was thinking it was some sort of desert eagle but could not find anything on it.


----------

